# [Games Department + Subsections] TOP 500 POSTS



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2014)

*Credits to Xin.* 

1: crazymtf - 19299
2: krory - 17648
3: CrazyMoronX - 16969 
4: Esura - 12762
5: Death-kun - 12426
6: Hangat�r - 10904
7: Ssj3_Goku - 10743
8: Malvingt2 - 10565
9: The Boss - 9468
10: Sephiroth - 9004
11: Dream - 8998
12: Goofy Titan - 8765
13: "Shion" - 8146
14: Unlosing Ranger - 8031
15: Gnome - 7830
16: Vegitto-kun - 7364
17: Inuhanyou - 7309
18: Vae - 7180
19: The World - 6997
20: Violent-nin - 6850
21: Khris - 6670
22: Donkey Show - 6110
23: Dreikoo - 5706
24: Asa-Kun - 5666
25: Darth - 5340
26: Stumpy - 5174
27: Axl Low - 5033
28: St NightRazr - 4896
29: αce - 4708
30: Furious George - 4673
31: WAD - 4658
32: Scizor - 4626
33: Zaru - 4576
34: Deathbringerpt - 4508
35: Velocity - 4326
36: 4N - 4289
37: Nois - 4150
38: Rios - 4113
39: zenieth - 4063
40: Raidou Kuzunoha - 4027
41: Kurokami Medaka - 3985
42: Goova - 3922
43: OS - 3792
44: Vault - 3783
45: Naruto - 3700
46: Jon Snow - 3695
47: Linkdarkside - 3656
48: LMJ - 3591
49: Kaki - 3591
50: Black Wraith - 3579
51: Zen-aku - 3512
52: 8-Peacock-8 - 3449
53: Hunted by sister - 3352
54: NeoKurama - 3272
55: Duy Nguyen - 3235
56: Nmaster64 - 3218
57: Jiyeon - 3203
58: Aeiou - 3200
59: Memos - 3187
60: Superman - 3153
61: Biscuits - 3096
62: Dr. Boskov Krevorkian - 3073
63: Awesome - 3055
64: Kira Yamato - 3041
65: Shirker - 3001
66: forgotten_hero - 2830
67: Ech�ux - 2822
68: Aman - 2812
69: Muk - 2812
70: mystictrunks - 2807
71: Didi - 2796
72: Fraust - 2771
73: ExoSkel - 2771
74: Gogeta - 2760
75: MS81 - 2723
76: Chausie - 2715
77: Akira - 2695
78: Zaelapolopollo - 2688
79: Masurao - 2656
80: bbq sauce - 2655
81: Skywalker - 2605
82: slimscane - 2594
83: Demonic Shaman - 2592
84: DedValve - 2589
85: Bioness - 2540
86: Ciupy - 2483
87: RemChu - 2480
88: valerian - 2422
89: Stunna - 2371
90: Kira U. Masaki - 2320
91: Platinum - 2313
92: Zidane - 2307
93: Daftvirgin - 2272
94: Gunners - 2267
95: Helix - 2266
96: Gaiash - 2241
97: Haohmaru - 2228
98: Tachikoma - 2180
99: Brandon Heat - 2156
100: FFLN - 2133
101: 2Shea - 2115
102: Patchouli - 2114
103: Cardboard Jewsuke - 2114
104: AK47SUKI 187 - 2082
105: Scerpers - 2076
106: The Drunken Monkey - 2067
107: NarutoSimpsonUltimate - 2032
108: αshɘs - 2016
109: Wesley - 1988
110: Butō Rengoob - 1971
111: Pein - 1971
112: Chamcham Trigger - 1965
113: Akuma - 1964
114: Jotun - 1952
115: Eki - 1938
116: Centuryslayer - 1934
117: Gecka - 1922
118: Byakuya - 1919
119: Kaitou - 1902
120: Bender - 1899
121: Newton - 1889
122: Drunkenwhale - 1871
123: Gino - 1869
124: Suigetsu - 1865
125: Hentai - 1865
126: Hatifnatten - 1855
127: Blunt - 1854
128: BladeofTheChad - 1816
129: ShadowReij - 1787
130: Roy - 1773
131: Violent By Design - 1752
132: ensoriki - 1742
133: Deathgun - 1738
134: Corran - 1727
135: Semiotic Sacrilege - 1727
136: Pringer Lagann - 1726
137: Kyuubi Naruto - 1721
138: Dynamic Dragon - 1719
139: Wu Fei - 1718
140: Chemistry - 1707
141: Canute87 - 1703
142: Hyperion1O1 - 1701
143: Noctis Lucis Caelum - 1692
144: Seany - 1688
145: Gaawa-chan - 1646
146: PoinT_BlanK - 1631
147: destinator - 1628
148: Lord Genome - 1575
149: Vai - 1555
150: Freija - 1527
151: Yagami1211 - 1524
152: Vonocourt - 1524
153: Graeme - 1509
154: RockLee - 1480
155: Maerala - 1478
156: Jazz - 1475
157: Lord Yu - 1470
158: Astronaut - 1455
159: Cronos - 1451
160: strongarm85 - 1436
161: Jυstin - 1429
162: dragonbattousai - 1427
163: K-deps - 1427
164: erictheking - 1422
165: TenshiOni - 1422
166: Iron Man - 1420
167: blakstealth - 1414
168: QBnoYouko - 1413
169: Xiammes - 1410
170: Big Boss - 1410
171: Mael - 1370
172: C_Akutabi - 1352
173: Alien - 1344
174: Sedaiv - 1329
175: Luiz - 1310
176: Amanomurakumo - 1295
177: Whip Whirlwind - 1293
178: Stroev - 1292
179: Linkaro - 1282
180: Birkin - 1278
181: Jak N Blak - 1277
182: Wicked - 1276
183: Yoshitsune - 1275
184: Linkofone - 1271
185: TerminaTHOR - 1268
186: Hylian - 1267
187: Hydro Spiral - 1256
188: Random - 1256
189: Paragon - 1252
190: RED MINOTAUR~! - 1244
191: Gamble - 1231
192: bigduo209 - 1226
193: G - 1222
194: SeruraRenge - 1221
195: Overwatch - 1212
196: bloodplzkthxlol - 1209
197: Segan - 1209
198: Yakuza - 1207
199: Final Ultima - 1193
200: Sonikku Tilt - 1183
201: Nakiro - 1180
202: L O V E L E S S - 1174
203: steveht93 - 1165
204: Cardboard Tube Knight - 1164
205: BrightlyGoob - 1162
206: Naked - 1160
207: Judgemento - 1159
208: Kami-Sama - 1154
209: Killer Zylos Wolf - 1148
210: Jerusalem - 1145
211: Fang - 1145
212: Son Goku - 1143
213: Kumagawa Misogi - 1137
214: Id - 1132
215: DanE - 1128
216: Mist Puppet - 1116
217: Enclave - 1102
218: Kakashifan727 - 1093
219: Fiona - 1090
220: Nightmare - 1085
221: Hellion - 1084
222: Wolfarus - 1081
223: Vino - 1080
224: *Kiri Amane - 1078
225: Hiruzen Sarutobi - 1068
226: Masaki - 1062
227: Moondoggie - 1053
228: Mishudo - 1048
229: Captain Gir - 1038
230: Sol_Blackguy - 1038
231: Deaf Ninja Reaper - 1038
232: cnorwood - 1037
233: BlazingInferno - 1035
234: Kek - 1032
235: Suzuku - 1032
236: Byrd - 1029
237: IronFist Alchemist - 1023
238: Castiel - 1017
239: Corruption - 1015
240: slickcat - 1012
241: Eevihl - 1006
242: Golbez - 998
243: Phanalax - 993
244: Amuro - 982
245: CosmicCastaway - 981
246: PhantomX - 972
247: little nin - 972
248: Sunrider - 971
249: Fluttershy - 970
250: Spirit King - 970
251: Champagne Supernova - 969
252: Athrum - 967
253: MechaTC - 967
254: WolfPrinceKiba - 966
255: Stark - 966
256: Sant� - 962
257: Silent Storm - 961
258: Mecha Wolf - 952
259: Nae'blis - 949
260: Hellrasinbrasin - 947
261: Sasori - 945
262: Purgatory - 939
263: ♥ Comatose ♥ - 933
264: Wan - 931
265: omg laser pew pew! - 931
266: LivingHitokiri - 924
267: Bleach - 910
268: Toffeeman - 909
269: kingbayo - 898
270: ctizz36 - 889
271: Death Certificate - 889
272: MrChubz - 885
273: Aeon - 880
274: Geralt of Rivia - 876
275: Rhythmic- - 875
276: Leon S. Kennedy - 870
277: Keollyn - 862
278: Ronin - 859
279: Minzara - 858
280: Safellizer - 853
281: Shiron - 853
282: alekos23 - 852
283: the_notorious_Z.�. - 847
284: Kayo - 844
285: Rukia - 836
286: Sasuke - 833
287: staradderdragoon - 832
288: DesignCore - 832
289: Stalin - 816
290: BiNexus - 816
291: Swarmy - 815
292: Disaresta - 815
293: Hustler - 815
294: Hell On Earth - 814
295: Dan - 810
296: Firaea - 808
297: Kael Hyun - 802
298: Pilaf - 801
299: Even - 800
300: Kitsune - 796
301: NeoDMC - 791
302: Twilit - 790
303: First Tsurugi - 783
304: ~Zaxxon~ - 782
305: KLoWn - 781
306: Comic Book Guy - 772
307: Triggerhappy69 - 770
308: TittyNipple - 766
309: RAGING BONER - 765
310: TeenRyu - 762
311: Dionysus - 762
312: Prince Leon - 752
313: WhiteWolf - 741
314: narutosushi - 735
315: martryn - 735
316: Mojim - 734
317: Flow - 734
318: Gentleman - 732
319: Munak - 728
320: Blazing CobaltX - 726
321: Pesky Bug - 724
322: Mαri - 723
323: Gilgamesh - 721
324: DragonSlayer - 721
325: Serpentious - 717
326: Jena - 711
327: Luey - 708
328: Shiranui - 708
329: dspr8_rugged - 706
330: LegendarySaiyan - 705
331: Nim♥ - 702
332: Undercovermc - 695
333: Emigan - 694
334: michifan#1 ♥ - 692
335: Super Goob - 684
336: ryne11 - 684
337: Sennin of Hardwork - 681
338: Slice - 680
339: Magnum Miracles - 679
340: Sena Kobayakawa - 677
341: Proxy - 676
342: Countach - 670
343: DragonTiger - 670
344: Saru - 670
345: Malicious Friday - 668
346: Panic - 667
347: Narancia - 666
348: dementia_ - 664
349: Shadow Blade - 660
350: -JT- - 659
351: dreams lie - 658
352: Laex - 657
353: Ryoshi - 656
354: Falcon - 654
355: Yami Munesanzun - 654
356: Jaga - 654
357: 12hadoooo0 - 644
358: TheWon - 644
359: ~M~ - 642
360: Ziko - 641
361: thinkingaboutlife - 640
362: Kagutsuchi - 640
363: ZE - 636
364: Kelsey - 636
365: Karma - 632
366: Naisutime - 632
367: Gene - 631
368: The Flames of Youth 4ever - 631
369: Creator - 628
370: Nodonn - 625
371: Kyokkai - 623
372: Sotei - 622
373: Shogun - 622
374: Sasuke_Bateman - 620
375: Grrblt - 618
376: n8dogg - 610
377: Mugiwara - 607
378: Squall Leonhart - 606
379: Kitsukaru - 606
380: rockstar sin - 601
381: Ultimania - 597
382: The810kid - 594
383: Solid Snake - 589
384: Potentialflip - 581
385: Sasugay - 579
386: Geg - 578
387: Lucero del Alba - 575
388: Cubey - 570
389: Daedus - 570
390: Badalight - 570
391: Seto Kaiba - 567
392: Ritzbitz8 - 565
393: Heavy Arms - 564
394: Olivia - 561
395: St. Jimmy - 558
396: Zetta - 557
397: Jicksy - 556
398: Ippy - 553
399: insane111 - 550
400: DeathScream - 550


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2014)

Continued Top 500 + Subsections.

401: Red Raptor - 548
402: Felix - 547
403: Monkey D. Dragon - 545
404: Zeno - 545
405: Amatsu - 543
406: CrAzY_AP - 540
407: ~Gesy~ - 539
408: Yagami-Kun - 539
409: Kishido - 533
410: Sima - 533
411: Falco-san - 529
412: Raidoton - 529
413: Nexas - 529
414: Nightfall - 526
415: Omega id - 523
416: Kri - 523
417: Supa Swag - 522
418: Klue - 522
419: Marcelle.B - 521
420: carnage - 520
421: Utopia Realm - 519
422: soulnova - 518
423: Lamb - 517
424: delirium - 514
425: Infamy - 513
426: Raging Bird - 513
427: Kyousuke - 511
428: Butcher - 508
429: LayZ - 508
430: Altron - 508
431: Run.The.Animal - 505
432: Treerone - 505
433: shyakugaun - 504
434: Coteaz - 501
435: Vyse - 501
436: ZenGamr - 500
437: Inugami - 500
438: SoleAccord - 499
439: Hyde - 499
440: Terra Branford - 495
441: Robert Haydn - 494
442: Shoddragon - 494
443: ShiggyDiggyDoo - 494
444: Taurus Versant - 491
445: Mei Lin - 491
446: Batman - 490
447: Vanity - 490
448: Sera - 489
449: Jink - 489
450: blackbird - 489
451: jkingler - 487
452: The_4th Himself - 486
453: Jing - 485
454: nick65 - 482
455: Wolfshinobi - 480
456: HiroshiSenju - 480
457: VoDe - 476
458: Kameil - 467
459: Hana - 463
460: Shuntensatsu - 463
461: Spanish Hoffkage - 463
462: Magoichi - 459
463: Slips - 456
464: Fleet Admiral Akainu - 455
465: Dark Kakashi - 454
466: KidTony - 454
467: Superior - 454
468: Kduff - 452
469: Sanger Zonvolt - 450
470: Dr.Douchebag - 447
471: Psysalis - 447
472: Basilikos - 446
473: Gutsu - 445
474: Tyler - 444
475: Piekage - 443
476: EvilMoogle - 442
477: Specter Von Baren - 441
478: Dan Hibiki - 440
479: The Pink Ninja - 439
480: Lortastic - 438
481: Blue_Panter_Ninja - 437
482: Fran - 435
483: The Scientist - 434
484: Big Bοss - 433
485: Cocoa - 432
486: Alpha~13 - 428
487: Taleran - 427
488: Leon Soryu - 425
489: JH24 - 425
490: Dante10 - 424
491: Lucius - 424
492: Shozan - 424
493: OniTasku - 423
494: ichigeau - 423
495: Gabe - 422
496: The Red Gil - 422
497: Audible Phonetics - 422
498: arcanecapricorn - 419
499: MCTDread - 419
500: Agmaster - 419

I thought this'd be fun. So I requested this to Xin. Until I realized who would be one of the top posters. 

*RIP CMX*

It's impressive that Death-kun is still active tho..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2014)

My bro CMX, oh how we talked


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is the list of top 500 without the subsections


*Spoiler*: __ 



1: crazymtf - 19106
2: krory - 17565
3: CrazyMoronX - 15270
4: Esura - 12653
5: Ssj3_Goku - 10670
6: Malvingt2 - 10371
7: The Boss - 9415
8: Hangat�r - 8884
9: Goofy Titan - 8713
10: Dream - 8555
11: Death-kun - 8543
12: Sephiroth - 8383
13: Unlosing Ranger - 7640
14: "Shion" - 7367
15: Gnome - 7335
16: Inuhanyou - 7304
17: The World - 6848
18: Vegitto-kun - 6760
19: Violent-nin - 6672
20: Donkey Show - 6094
21: Asa-Kun - 5663
22: Khris - 5201
23: Furious George - 4668
24: Deathbringerpt - 4343
25: Stumpy - 4071
26: zenieth - 4043
27: Raidou Kuzunoha - 4017
28: Kurokami Medaka - 3966
29: Axl Low - 3931
30: St NightRazr - 3919
31: Vault - 3781
32: Dreikoo - 3727
33: Velocity - 3691
34: Kaki - 3588
35: Zen-aku - 3496
36: 8-Peacock-8 - 3449
37: Jon Snow - 3449
38: NeoKurama - 3272
39: Goova - 3255
40: Aeiou - 3200
41: LMJ - 3199
42: Memos - 3179
43: Scizor - 3074
44: Linkdarkside - 3072
45: Shirker - 2995
46: Awesome - 2975
47: Dr. Boskov Krevorkian - 2970
48: Nmaster64 - 2876
49: Superman - 2861
50: Aman - 2761
51: MS81 - 2722
52: Duy Nguyen - 2691
53: forgotten_hero - 2690
54: Zaelapolopollo - 2687
55: Akira - 2684
56: Fraust - 2679
57: ExoSkel - 2678
58: DedValve - 2566
59: slimscane - 2561
60: Masurao - 2559
61: Nois - 2534
62: mystictrunks - 2504
63: bbq sauce - 2500
64: Naruto - 2465
65: Skywalker - 2447
66: Hunted by sister - 2354
67: Kira U. Masaki - 2317
68: Zidane - 2280
69: Haohmaru - 2226
70: Gunners - 2154
71: Brandon Heat - 2141
72: Tachikoma - 2093
73: AK47SUKI 187 - 2081
74: Kira Yamato - 2078
75: Biscuits - 2044
76: NarutoSimpsonUltimate - 2021
77: Daftvirgin - 2011
78: Zaru - 1952
79: Chamcham Trigger - 1952
80: Eki - 1936
81: Pein - 1930
82: Helix - 1917
83: Centuryslayer - 1915
84: Ciupy - 1914
85: Gecka - 1912
86: Akuma - 1904
87: Kaitou - 1895
88: Bender - 1883
89: The Drunken Monkey - 1871
90: Gino - 1854
91: Hatifnatten - 1853
92: Gaiash - 1826
93: BladeofTheChad - 1816
94: Byakuya - 1797
95: Newton - 1782
96: Butō Rengoob - 1781
97: Muk - 1774
98: ShadowReij - 1768
99: Suigetsu - 1739
100: Deathgun - 1738
101: Roy - 1730
102: Semiotic Sacrilege - 1724
103: Stunna - 1721
104: Kyuubi Naruto - 1711
105: Canute87 - 1702
106: Noctis Lucis Caelum - 1682
107: Wu Fei - 1680
108: ensoriki - 1678
109: Corran - 1646
110: Gaawa-chan - 1632
111: PoinT_BlanK - 1631
112: Platinum - 1630
113: destinator - 1628
114: Hentai - 1600
115: Jotun - 1598
116: FFLN - 1540
117: Freija - 1527
118: Vonocourt - 1523
119: Vai - 1517
120: Cardboard Jewsuke - 1515
121: Chemistry - 1478
122: RockLee - 1470
123: Violent By Design - 1458
124: Seany - 1456
125: Astronaut - 1454
126: Yagami1211 - 1453
127: Lord Yu - 1450
128: Patchouli - 1438
129: K-deps - 1420
130: blakstealth - 1413
131: erictheking - 1413
132: Big Boss - 1410
133: αshɘs - 1407
134: 2Shea - 1396
135: C_Akutabi - 1349
136: Mael - 1315
137: Whip Whirlwind - 1284
138: Amanomurakumo - 1282
139: Jak N Blak - 1276
140: Birkin - 1270
141: TerminaTHOR - 1253
142: Hylian - 1245
143: QBnoYouko - 1236
144: Scerpers - 1236
145: Gamble - 1231
146: Linkofone - 1229
147: bigduo209 - 1225
148: G - 1220
149: Wicked - 1206
150: Yakuza - 1203
151: bloodplzkthxlol - 1196
152: SeruraRenge - 1195
153: Final Ultima - 1193
154: Ech�ux - 1190
155: Nakiro - 1180
156: Sonikku Tilt - 1177
157: Random - 1176
158: L O V E L E S S - 1174
159: Luiz - 1163
160: BrightlyGoob - 1159
161: Kami-Sama - 1149
162: Wesley - 1137
163: Son Goku - 1136
164: Fang - 1121
165: Id - 1120
166: Rios - 1113
167: Black Wraith - 1087
168: Nightmare - 1085
169: Naked - 1084
170: Hellion - 1083
171: Kakashifan727 - 1074
172: Fiona - 1065
173: Moondoggie - 1050
174: TenshiOni - 1049
175: Enclave - 1042
176: Sol_Blackguy - 1038
177: cnorwood - 1036
178: Captain Gir - 1033
179: Deaf Ninja Reaper - 1028
180: Pringer Lagann - 1025
181: Linkaro - 1024
182: Byrd - 1023
183: Suzuku - 1023
184: IronFist Alchemist - 1019
185: slickcat - 1011
186: Segan - 998
187: Overwatch - 996
188: dragonbattousai - 993
189: steveht93 - 988
190: PhantomX - 972
191: Amuro - 967
192: Nae'blis - 948
193: WolfPrinceKiba - 947
194: Hellrasinbrasin - 947
195: Athrum - 939
196: Purgatory - 929
197: DanE - 929
198: Xiammes - 927
199: Castiel - 927
200: Mist Puppet - 925
201: Vino - 921
202: Corruption - 914
203: Jazz - 907
204: kingbayo - 898
205: Wan - 898
206: Toffeeman - 896
207: Cardboard Tube Knight - 896
208: Death Certificate - 889
209: Sedaiv - 885
210: Aeon - 877
211: RED MINOTAUR~! - 868
212: Leon S. Kennedy - 867
213: Ronin - 858
214: Spirit King - 849
215: Keollyn - 844
216: the_notorious_Z.�. - 844
217: Minzara - 842
218: Alien - 836
219: Rukia - 836
220: Sasuke - 831
221: valerian - 826
222: DesignCore - 824
223: Kayo - 819
224: Hell On Earth - 811
225: Dan - 810
226: Disaresta - 810
227: ctizz36 - 807
228: Kael Hyun - 800
229: Even - 796
230: staradderdragoon - 793
231: Mishudo - 787
232: MechaTC - 785
233: First Tsurugi - 783
234: Pilaf - 779
235: Firaea - 775
236: Triggerhappy69 - 770
237: Bleach - 768
238: Safellizer - 764
239: TeenRyu - 757
240: Jerusalem - 751
241: CosmicCastaway - 740
242: WhiteWolf - 739
243: Mojim - 734
244: Comic Book Guy - 733
245: narutosushi - 732
246: LivingHitokiri - 732
247: Wolfarus - 729
248: Prince Leon - 726
249: DragonSlayer - 720
250: Jena - 709
251: Eevihl - 706
252: dspr8_rugged - 704
253: LegendarySaiyan - 701
254: Twilit - 701
255: Luey - 700
256: Undercovermc - 694
257: ryne11 - 684
258: Super Goob - 682
259: Sennin of Hardwork - 681
260: michifan#1 ♥ - 680
261: little nin - 675
262: Magnum Miracles - 673
263: martryn - 669
264: Narancia - 666
265: Stalin - 664
266: dementia_ - 663
267: -JT- - 658
268: Ryoshi - 656
269: Hydro Spiral - 655
270: Jaga - 654
271: Proxy - 650
272: TheWon - 644
273: Dionysus - 643
274: ZE - 636
275: Stroev - 635
276: Falcon - 635
277: Flow - 632
278: The Flames of Youth 4ever - 631
279: thinkingaboutlife - 630
280: BlazingInferno - 627
281: Gilgamesh - 626
282: NeoDMC - 621
283: Shogun - 621
284: Drunkenwhale - 620
285: Kumagawa Misogi - 618
286: Sotei - 616
287: Karma - 613
288: Rhythmic- - 612
289: n8dogg - 608
290: Kitsukaru - 606
291: rockstar sin - 600
292: Gene - 599
293: Squall Leonhart - 599
294: The810kid - 594
295: Ziko - 591
296: Ultimania - 589
297: strongarm85 - 588
298: Mugiwara - 585
299: Potentialflip - 581
300: Solid Snake - 581
301: Geg - 578
302: Panic - 571
303: Daedus - 570
304: Creator - 566
305: Heavy Arms - 563
306: Sena Kobayakawa - 559
307: Badalight - 557
308: Zetta - 556
309: Sasori - 556
310: St. Jimmy - 555
311: Ritzbitz8 - 554
312: Sasuke_Bateman - 553
313: Masaki - 548
314: Red Raptor - 548
315: KLoWn - 547
316: Iron Man - 544
317: Monkey D. Dragon - 544
318: RAGING BONER - 542
319: Gentleman - 541
320: CrAzY_AP - 540
321: Ippy - 533
322: Yagami-Kun - 533
323: Kishido - 533
324: Slice - 531
325: Jicksy - 529
326: Geralt of Rivia - 527
327: Omega id - 522
328: Klue - 520
329: Marcelle.B - 520
330: Supa Swag - 520
331: Kyokkai - 517
332: Nexas - 514
333: Raging Bird - 513
334: Lamb - 512
335: carnage - 512
336: Kri - 511
337: LayZ - 508
338: Inugami - 500
339: SoleAccord - 498
340: Lucero del Alba - 497
341: Vyse - 495
342: Butcher - 495
343: ShiggyDiggyDoo - 494
344: Taurus Versant - 491
345: Sera - 489
346: Darth - 488
347: Batman - 488
348: ~Gesy~ - 487
349: Run.The.Animal - 485
350: Jing - 485
351: jkingler - 484
352: Jink - 483
353: MrChubz - 483
354: Zeno - 482
355: nick65 - 482
356: shyakugaun - 481
357: Wolfshinobi - 479
358: HiroshiSenju - 478
359: Felix - 475
360: The_4th Himself - 470
361: Shuntensatsu - 463
362: Amatsu - 460
363: Magoichi - 458
364: Spanish Hoffkage - 457
365: Slips - 455
366: Shiron - 453
367: Dark Kakashi - 453
368: Kduff - 448
369: Lord Genome - 446
370: Hana - 444
371: Bioness - 444
372: DeathScream - 441
373: Dan Hibiki - 440
374: Gutsu - 440
375: Blue_Panter_Ninja - 436
376: The Scientist - 434
377: Shiranui - 433
378: Psysalis - 432
379: Mei Lin - 432
380: Shoddragon - 431
381: Big Bοss - 430
382: Yoshitsune - 429
383: Specter Von Baren - 425
384: Lucius - 423
385: Kagutsuchi - 423
386: Audible Phonetics - 422
387: ichigeau - 422
388: Gabe - 421
389: Piekage - 416
390: Superior - 415
391: Agmaster - 414
392: Nightfall - 414
393: noobthemusical - 412
394: delirium - 408
395: Jane Crocker - 406
396: Sesha - 405
397: Taleran - 403
398: Si Style - 403
399: StraightEdge88 - 402
400: Koppachino - 401


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2014)

Continued Top 500 without the subsections..


*Spoiler*: __ 



401: Scared Link - 401
402: DeepThought - 398
403: Adamant soul - 396
404: Volken - 396
405: Dark Aether - 396
406: dilbot - 395
407: Xell - 391
408: Nodonn - 391
409: Falco-san - 390
410: Rocket Bear - 390
411: Dante10 - 386
412: Kitsune - 385
413: RemChu - 384
414: Ice Prince - 384
415: Roy Mustang - 380
416: Jak - 380
417: DemongGodOfChaos - 379
418: MCTDread - 377
419: Black Mage - 372
420: Terra Branford - 370
421: Stark - 369
422: Ennoea - 369
423: Robotkiller - 366
424: DosuIsTheBest - 366
425: Anarch - 364
426: Ito - 359
427: Cel3stial - 358
428: Le M�le Dominant - 358
429: Taki - 357
430: MegamanXZero - 357
431: Solon Solute - 357
432: DestinyDestroyer - 356
433: Grape - 355
434: Minato Namikaze. - 353
435: Kagekatsu - 353
436: Ikari Shinji - 352
437: 12hadoooo0 - 352
438: Champagne Supernova - 350
439: soulnova - 350
440: Nan Desu Ka - 348
441: Raidoton - 348
442: Jack Bauer - 347
443: saiya-jin - 347
444: Kai - 344
445: Kisame - 342
446: MrCinos - 341
447: Iruel - 341
448: G. Hawke - 339
449: Ramza Beoulve - 338
450: Grimmjow - 337
451: KidTony - 337
452: Kenneth - 337
453: masterriku - 336
454: Bluth - 334
455: Dr.Douchebag - 334
456: DragonTiger - 334
457: NU-KazeKage - 333
458: Botzu - 331
459: SionBarsod - 330
460: Matta Clatta - 330
461: Shepard - 329
462: Laxus - 328
463: left4lol - 327
464: Kamina - 326
465: Nagasumi - 325
466: Mystic Sasuke - 325
467: GAR Kamina - 325
468: Foxve - 324
469: Angelus - 324
470: Cubey - 322
471: Paragon - 321
472: Dirty Harry - 321
473: Altron - 321
474: Cash - 320
475: arcanecapricorn - 320
476: Renegade Knight - 320
477: Jihad - 318
478: Olivia - 318
479: Prendergast - 317
480: EpicBroFist - 317
481: Nice Gai - 317
482: Majinvergil - 316
483: Nightblade - 316
484: ZenGamr - 316
485: manwiththemachinegun - 315
486: competitionbros - 315
487: Tone - 315
488: Adonis - 312
489: � - 312
490: 115 - 311
491: ~ Masamune ~ - 310
492: Oathkeeper - 307
493: Dave - 306
494: Rama - 304
495: Barry - 303
496: Sin - 302
497: Shippingr4losers - 300
498: Gaara of the Sand - 300
499: Black Acid - 297
500: Shishou - 297




Shion is a real trooper, dedicating 8146 posts for trolling is nothing short of a miracle.. Where does he find the time?


----------



## Xin (Apr 5, 2014)

Now I know where krory got his posts from.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2014)

He finds the time when he is banned.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

Seems like I've got a couple thousand everywhere and it adds up


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2014)

No way that's accurate.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2014)

I'd be on there if the Pokemon section counted.

CMX


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2014)

> 11: Dream - 8998



Never expected to be so high here.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2014)

Didn't expect to be in the top 100.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 5, 2014)

with 100k posts you should expect to be in the top 5 everywhere


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 5, 2014)

#119?

Higher than I expected.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 5, 2014)

74th? Hmmm, higher than expected indeed. Damn.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2014)

Damn, I stopped posting for awhile and I still managed to hit fourth place. 

Majority of my posts are in this department too. Games, games, motherfucking games!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 5, 2014)

Sweet, I'm in the top 300.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow, I didn't expect this.


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2014)

I think myself and crazy should delete our posts until we are below CMX.

No one should be allowed to surpass him now.  RIP.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2014)

krory said:


> I think myself and crazy should delete our posts until we are below CMX.
> 
> No one should be allowed to surpass him now.  RIP.



While it's a thoughtful gesture, that's a lot of posts to go about deleting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Seems like I've got a couple thousand everywhere and it adds up



I hear you're rich as fuck.. 50k posts and rich, you beat the system Zaru 



Dream said:


> Never expected to be so high here.





Kira Yamato said:


> Didn't expect to be in the top 100.




You guys are trolling right? Especially Kira.. The E3 threads alone were a spamfest, and you guys have been in all of them IIRC...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2014)

Esura when you pass CMX, I will neg you.  Don't take it personally but it's just something have to do.


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2014)

Mider T knows where it's at.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2014)

Great.. Now I feel like digging up old threads..


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 5, 2014)

Everyone should neg Esura if he surpasses CMX.


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2014)

I can't support that since that is gang negging, as well as inciting a rep-riot, which are against the rules and I have already been in trouble for that.

But I am still definitely negging Esura if that happens, completely unrelated to the above mentioned event.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2014)

You guys focus on Esura, but Death-kun isn't that far behind.. Actually Death is way more active....


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 5, 2014)

Well two targets acquired.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2014)

Damn Shion is kind it high. Unbanned that fool lol


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 5, 2014)

Meh. Expected that.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 5, 2014)

So are we measuring our dicks here or what?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 5, 2014)

Gonna go with the old "quality not quantity" argument. Yup. That's what it is


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 5, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Gonna go with the old "quality not quantity" argument. Yup. That's what it is



You're still Top 50 though so it could backfire / used against you.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2014)

What's going on in here? 



Khris said:


> 5: Death-kun - 12426



Oh my. 



Khris said:


> 3: CrazyMoronX - 16969


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2014)

Wait, why do people assume I'm going to surpass CMX? I don't post here nearly as often as I used to.

Shouldn't we neg krory and mtf already since they already surpassed him?


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2014)

They fear my spiral power.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2014)

Esura said:


> Wait, why do people assume I'm going to surpass CMX? I don't post here nearly as often as I used to.
> 
> Shouldn't we neg krory and mtf already since they already surpassed him?



My guess is that you are an easy target. I will not neg you tho.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 6, 2014)

Hmm, I think I post too much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2014)

We're not negging anybody, this was supposed to bring us close to each other


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2014)

No, I'm pretty sure I'm negging people. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2014)

krory pls don't


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 6, 2014)

Good thing I am far away from being on the top and I am pretty sure it will take me years top reach the Top 5 in the current state of section.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> My guess is that you are an easy target.* I will not neg you tho.*



 



Kaitou said:


> Good thing I am far away from being on the top and I am pretty sure it will take me years top reach the Top 5 in the current state of section.



Not really, you just got to find a good thread to post in. The Final Fantasy Thread and the General RPG & Anime Thread is probably why I got so many posts. CMX's and Dae Dae's little Ultros vs Gilgamesh debates, krory's trolling, George's trolling, me and Mura posting the truth about the goodness of Nasuverse and FFXIII. Good times.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2014)

And here I was thinking I barely posted. Top 100 including subsections, top 50 without. 

List made me miss Shion a bit though.



Deathbringerpt said:


> So are we measuring our dicks here or what?



We're never not. This is just us at our most blatant.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2014)

Wait, what happened to CMX? 

And damn...I can't believe I'm number 1...the days before I was getting married. Fun times.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 8, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> *Wait, what happened to CMX?*
> 
> And damn...I can't believe I'm number 1...the days before I was getting married. Fun times.



he passed away


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2014)

Omg, what? Why? When? How? Shit...CrazymoronX has been here as long as me...noooo


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 8, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Omg, what? Why? When? How? Shit...CrazymoronX has been here as long as me...noooo


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2014)

My day is ruined!


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 8, 2014)

Esura said:


> Not really, you just got to find a good thread to post in. The Final Fantasy Thread and the General RPG & Anime Thread is probably why I got so many posts. CMX's and Dae Dae's little Ultros vs Gilgamesh debates, krory's trolling, George's trolling, me and Mura posting the truth about the goodness of Nasuverse and FFXIII. Good times.



All true but with the activity of the forum, it would still take me around some years to reach 10k psots. 
__
Damn, it's been a while since that CMX Thread.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 8, 2014)

O.o jeez I actually made it onto one of these things? Didn't expect that.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 8, 2014)

#135 huh?

Well... I don't really post in other sections of NF anymore so this isn't too surprising


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 23, 2014)

Khris said:


> 298: Pilaf - 801


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2014)

So I'm #35, huh? I must break into the top twenty!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2014)

Number 41 huh, not too shabby. I gotta thank Esura for most of those posts though. Congrats on mah boy in making number 4!


----------

